# Pre-soaking Aquasoil Amazonia?



## Steve Smith (13 Nov 2008)

I'm going to be setting up an 80cm at some point in the comming weeks, but should I pre-soak my AS to lessen the impact of the GH/KH drop when I start using it?


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Nov 2008)

Hi Steve,
          Pre-soaking AS for 3 weeks or so will have the effect of developing bacterial colonies and thereby nitrifying the sediment. That is about 1000X more important than any KH/GH issue. It's not clear why you are even worried about KH/GH effects of the sediment actually...

Cheers,


----------



## Ray (13 Nov 2008)

I had to add another litre of AS to my tank, after the ammonia madness of my startup I soaked it in a bucket for a week, changing water every day.  I then measured for ammonia after 24 hours and nothing was detected.  So I agree with Clive, soak it.  In fact, if I had my time again I would fish and plantless cycle the tank in the dark for 3 weeks until all Ammonia was gone.  A little patience to save a LOT of aggro.

ADA say don't wash the AS, but I've not heard anything about not soaking it?


----------

